# Bulkhead Question



## fisherina (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi All - first time setting up a sump and have a question regarding the bulkhead / kit that came with the reef ready tank. There was a black piece that came with the kit that I assume is used to connect the PVC for the overflow to the bulkhead. See images attached. Question is, am I supposed to permanently fix the PVC to the 'black piece' to the bulkhead with cement?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't glue it, wrap it with teflon tape to make a good seal and press fit it together, that way you can take it out if you need to catch a fish out of the overflow in


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

That piece would be on the inside of the tank and shouldn't need to be glued in. You could actually keep it unglued so you could do some routine cleaning and such.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Drain side, no need to glue, it's only a drain. Return side, then you need to make sure it holds.


----------



## fisherina (Jan 24, 2012)

*return side*

Thanks for the responses.

Now on the return side, should I glue the return PVC to the return bulkhead? The plumbing for the return will be braided tubing from the pump to the return pipe if that makes any difference.

Thanks


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

If you can disconnect the bulkhead fitting with the fittings in place it's safe to glue


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

From the top side, in the tank, as long as you can remove the bulkhead with the plumbing then yes you can and should glue that. From the underside, if you can't get the nut off with whatever plumbing you connect, then I would recommend a threaded adapter first, then glue to the threaded adapter. This way you will be able to remove the plumbing in the future without cutting anything. Does that make sense?


----------



## fisherina (Jan 24, 2012)

*return side photo*

Please see attached photo of my understanding of how to connect/glue the return pipe - is this correct?

What did you mean by "I would recommend a threaded adapter first, then glue to the threaded adapter"?

Thanks


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I think that black transition piece in the first pic is for the Durso standpipe. I just friction fit them in. ie no glue.

I do the same with the return pipe that sits in the overflow as there is not enough pressure to blow the pipe out of the bulkhead unless you are pushing +1000gph from a pressure rated pump through a 1/4" exit opening at the end. Just make sure you push it down firmly and it does not pull out easily.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

You would not need an adapter at the bottom there as you have a barb end, and will be securing the hose with hose clamps. So you do not need to use any kind of threaded adapter. In my plumbing, I had a slip x slip bulkhead, so where your barbed end is, I put a threaded fitting. In your case, you can take off the hose, and remove the nut with no issues.

I disagree with wtac about gluing the return plumbing, but that's my opinion. The drain, no worries, no need to glue. The return, you never know. Crap happens, and last thing you want in a fountain in whatever room your tank is pissing salt water all over the place.


----------



## fisherina (Jan 24, 2012)

kookie_guy said:


> I disagree with wtac about gluing the return plumbing, but that's my opinion. The drain, no worries, no need to glue. The return, you never know. Crap happens, and last thing you want in a fountain in whatever room your tank is pissing salt water all over the place.


What glue should I be using? I assume it's readily available at home depot?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I still suggest not gluing it but if you want to glue it all the hardware stores carry pvc glue and cleaner, if your in the GTA I have the glue in my truck and could hook it up for you


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

carl said:


> I still suggest not gluing it but if you want to glue it all the hardware stores carry pvc glue and cleaner, if your in the GTA I have the glue in my truck and could hook it up for you


You wouldn't glue the return plumbing?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Glue or clamp everything outside the tank, don't glue inside the tank


----------



## fisherina (Jan 24, 2012)

carl said:


> Glue or clamp everything outside the tank, don't glue inside the tank


Can you elaborate on why?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Call me and I can explain in great detail, 4164609922


----------

